# Yamaha YG2800i generator



## thumbs (Jan 19, 2004)

I am thinking about getting this generator for my fifth wheel.  Does anyone have any experience with it?  I am interested to know if it will start and run my 13500 btu a/c.  I will do everything else I want it to do but I do want the ability to us the ac when dry camping.

The other question is the noise.  It seems to be pretty close to the Honda 2000 in noise.  For those that have them are they pretty quiet?

Thanks for the help


----------



## hertig (Jan 20, 2004)

Yamaha YG2800i generator

It is rated at 2800 watts maximum, so would be marginal for starting an AC.  If it is borderline, you may be able to improve it's capability by installing a 'hard start' (or sometimes called 'easy start') kit in the AC.  'Inverter' type generators don't seem to react as well to sudden massive draws, because of the thermal sensors in the 'inverter' section.  So even if a 'regular' 2800 watt generator will start your AC, this one may not.  Or it may.  Inverter types tend to have very clean, very regulate power, which is very friendly to all the electronics in your trailer.

It is nowhere near the Honda EU2000 in noise.  The Honda claims noise from 53 to 59DB and Yamaha claims 60 to 69DB, so at any particular load, the Yamaha will be about 4 times as loud. 

2 Honda EU2000 hooked together is kind of the standard against which all generators are measured.
This one is probably in the same neighborhood quality wise, lighter, probably cheaper, possibly about the same size, a little easier to use (because you don't have to hook 2 together), about the same quality of power,  much louder (about on par with most standalone generators) and less than 3/4 of the power.


----------

